# Cat pulling carpet



## Rhiannon2106 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have 2 cats that I adopted in March last year. Lola is 3 and Jess is 2.

My issue is that Lola will rarely use any of the specific scratching paraphernalia that I have (and I have A LOT!) and always pulls at the carpet! She's generally doing it right next to one of the scratching mats or the huge scratching barrel I have for them. Jess uses them properly but Lola can't get the hang of it at all and is ruining my carpet! Any advice as to how I train her to use the scratching mats and the barrel? I reward her with a treat when she does and stop her when I see her using the carpet. She does it with her front paws as she stretches forward.

Thanks!

P.s I should add that they are indoor cats. I live in a first floor spacious flat, but have no way on ensuring the outside door is always open. They were house cats when I got them. Letting them outside isn't an option for more than the above reason.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You don't need to justify indoor cats here .

When you say scratch mat, is it one of those flimsy ones or one which is pretty solid? I have a couple of sisal covered boards at the bottom of the stairs, which are used a lot. The only thing I can suggest is when Lola scratches the carpet, you pick her up and put her on the scratch mat, does sound like she prefers the horizontal scratch surface rather than the barrel.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

If she likes scratching horizontally perhaps a scratcher from here might encourage her to use that instead of the carpet

http://www.3fatcats-uk.co.uk/unique-cat-scratch-furniture

They may seem expensive but they're really sturdy and large. My cats love them. Most cats seem to like cardboard scratchers.


----------



## Rhiannon2106 (Apr 9, 2016)

These are the scratching things I've got. The cardboard ones (I've got 2) are used by Jess loads! And the new sisal longer one. The longer sisal one is designed to be hung from a wall but I've not decided where yet, or if I even will. It just frustrates me that she will claw the carpet RIGHT next to what she's meant to scratch! Maybe I should get her a bound bit of carpet from the carpet shop and see if she'll use that! Contemplated getting a big rug too, but I like the colour of my carpet, don't want to cover it up! Lol.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The second picture from the left is that the one which crackles on the bottom, my guys hated that one.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My cats love their 2 Diogenes Barrels for sleeping on and playing in, but rarely use them for scratching. They did not like the mat or the sisal scratcher, similar to the ones you show in your photos 2 and 4. The only one in your photos that is consistently popular for scratching is the cardboard one.

I have about half a dozen cardboard scratchers around the home. This type are especially popular with all my cats:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_pads/scratching_mat/280459

Also they all love using the home-made scratchers I made from cardboard inner tubes from rolls of carpet (carpet shops will give you these tubes free if you ask) which I covered with off-cuts of wool carpet, as per forum member Paddypaws design. 

I stuck the carpet in place with a combination of No More Nails glue and industrial staples. I have 4 of these scratchers attached to the walls in my house, They are 3 ft long and one is fixed horizontally to the wall adjacent to my stairs, the other 3 are fixed vertically on other walls. Both types are popular, and have been used every day for over 2 yrs so that will give you an idea how sturdy they are. 
.


----------



## Rhiannon2106 (Apr 9, 2016)

They both used to love the barrel and slept on the top (not together as they aren't pals!) but they've stopped! Maybe it's cause it's winter and it's next to the window, who knows! They're flighty things, aren't they!? There's no pleasing them! Jess uses all the scratching things, totally as they are intended but Lola just doesn't! She has occasionally but only once in a blue moon! She scratches right next to them though, do maybe it is the feeling of the sisal that she doesn't like? 

I've also got a catnip spray, but that just makes her rub her face up against everything and not scratch! It also is close enough that she just claws the carpet next to whatever it is! 

So frustrating! She also isn't one for being picked up, so moving her onto the scratching pad isn't really an option. 
x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Make her some carpet covered scratch poles - I am sure she will love them! And they are cheap to make.


----------



## Rhiannon2106 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm not sure if this photo shows it properly but I'm heading for the carpet shop today to ask for cut offs! And then to get some MDF or something to stick it too! This is doing my head in!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you're going to the carpet shop ask them for the inner cardboard tubes from rolls of carpet. Then make some carpet covered poles and fix them to the wall with drainpipe brackets.. My cats love them !!! You'll also need No More Nails glue and industrial staples..


EDIT - do you have looped carpet on your floor? It is the worse kind of carpet for cats. The only carpet they will leave alone is tufted twist pile.

Make the scratchers but also put down some cheap rugs over the damaged area of carpet to prevent her doing further damage,


----------



## Rhiannon2106 (Apr 9, 2016)

She generally scratches horizontally so going to make them first, I've not got much spare wall in my livingroom!

No, I don't think my carpet is looped, I'm not sure what it is to be honest, it's been down for nearly 9 years! 

I need to buy some more deterrent spray as well, as Jess claws at the bedroom door every morning to get my attention!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I would use ply wood rather than MDF, MDF has some nasty chemicals in it and won't survive much water.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know a lot about this problem, honestly, but here are a few ideas. Put something of a similar texture to the things she likes to scratch in the place where she scratches. Get a special herbal spray that will make the cat not want to scratch where she's been scratching. Put up a lot of really appealing cat furniture with stuff that she'll probably love to scratch. It sounds like she's not happy with the other cat's smell. She may need some cat furniture of her own, as scratching is another means of marking territory.

If all else fails, you can trim her nails and put on nail caps. It's painless and temporary and the nails do grow back.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=666


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@catloveryes, you may not be aware that scratching is a part of a cat's natural behaviour, which they need to do several times a day to keep their feet, claws and muscles trim.

Reasons not to stick on those _nasty _nail caps:

1/ they prevent cats carrying out the normal, natural scratching behaviour of a cat.

2/ they prevent them cleaning their claws, so interfere with their natural grooming pattern and thus cause potential stress.

3/ they prevent them sheathing their claws

4/ they make climbing unsafe or even impossible (climbing is part of their natural behaviour)

5/ nail caps are not a permanent solution, so why bother, when all it will do is make the cat frustrated and miserable?

6/ nail caps are self defeating in the process of re-training the cat to use proper scratch posts, simply because the cat is unable to scratch with the caps on!!

7/ nail caps do put strain on the claws and weaken them.

Instead of resorting to frustrating their cat, the owner should devote the time to following the advice I gave in my earlier post on this thread on how to train their cat through redirection. Y_ou change unwanted cat behaviour with kindness and patience! _But you also need to understand what are natural essential behaviours for the cat, which must be accommodated to ensure a contented cat.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with them personally, but I heard they were a safe alternative to more desperate measures people might take.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catloveryes said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with them personally, but *I heard they were a safe alternative to more desperate measures people might take*.


If by more desperate measures you mean amputation of a cats toes then I can assure this barbaric mutilation wont happen in the UK it is banned thank god.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

They are "a safe alternative" or at least a *s*_*afer *_alternative to declawing if that's what you mean? But declawng is illegal in the UK anyway.

But for the stick on caps to have any deterrent value they would have to be fitted permanently to the claws, or be replaced evey time they fell off. And that would be a miserable state for the cat to live in permanently - never able to use their claws properly. Think about it and try and put yourself in the cat's place.

Basically it is not in the interests of a cat to recommend sticking nail caps on as a way of solving a furniture scratching problem. The idea of Nail Caps encourages owners to be lazy and think there is an instant solution that involves zero effort on their part. It encourages owners to think that cats exist solely for human entertainment and can be adapted and messed about with to suit selfish human needs. It encourages owners to think that it doesn't matter if a cat's ability to exhibit natural behaviours is removed. It does not encourage owners to treat cats with the respect they deserve and should be their right.

You should give cat owners ideas on how to adapt their OWN behaviour and expectations in order to accommodate the needs of the cat. I know cat owners who have no carpets in their homes, only hard floors and inexpensive rugs. Some have plain plastered walls (no wallpaper) and some even have furniture that is cat proof e.g. bamboo conservatory type furniture.

But if a cat owner wants to design their home to suit themselves, not the cat, then they must be prepared to put in a lot of effort and patience to train their cat not to cause damage. Otherwise 
it's best they don't have a cat. Instead let them choose a pet of much lower maintenance, a goldfish perhaps.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We recently had our carpet changed throughout the house and I have identified 2 key areas where they scratch. The stairs and the kitchen. I was lucky to have some off cuts so had a long piece whipped and put in the loft, to replace the stairs if we ever put the house up for sale and another large piece was whipped to make a carpet rug in the kitchen. This can be thrown away if we decide to sell. (it wasn't expensive to have this done).

I know it doesn't tackle the problem directly, which can probably only be achieved by lifting her and placing her on a scratching pad ever time she goes to scratch, but how about asking for a large off cut, get it whipped and use it (on top of the carpet) as a rug she is allowed to scratch. After a few lifts and moves to the rug, she may choose to voluntarily scratch there.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Monty scratches the carpet for attention, or if a door is shut as apparently doors are not meant for closing. So I have placed vet bed or sheepskin rugs in front of the doors when we shut them. We ignore him and leave the room if he scratches the carpet for attention. That has over the years stopped him from scratching most of the time, he meows now. As that has a higher success rate for him.

Ours love getting their claws in the sheepskin and pulling at it, plus we have lots of the cardboard scratchers and tall cat trees where they can stretch right up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Monty scratches the carpet for attention, or if a door is shut as apparently doors are not meant for closing. So I have placed vet bed or sheepskin rugs in front of the doors when we shut them. We ignore him and leave the room if he scratches the carpet for attention. That has over the years stopped him from scratching most of the time, he meows now. As that has a higher success rate for him.
> 
> Ours love getting their claws in the sheepskin and pulling at it, plus we have lots of the cardboard scratchers and tall cat trees where they can stretch right up.


I've not thought of this but sheepskins are adored in our house too....wonder if they could be used as a scratching rug deterrent....I might have to give this a try!!!!


----------

